# Newbie here..



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

I need some opinions/advice on what product (s) are best to have with me on my bike during longer rides to keep me fueled. I see so much advertised but I get lost in the sea of informatiion. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

here's a good thread on that very topic:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=163117


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

The new easy-to-buy stuff at the stores like the cliff bars, powerpars, gels, shots, etc are great for the first year or so of riding or during a <60min crit. But, eventually, it seems like everyone winds up doing the tried and true method for nutrition on the bike:

real food.

Let our experience save you the hassle. Make a peanut butter and honey sandwich, fig bars, or something that is real food. Stuff it in a sandwich bag or in some aluminum foil and open it up every 1-1.5hrs.


----------



## cclaeys (Aug 6, 2008)

I like to ride where the best looking women are jogging, keeps me plenty fueled.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

cclaeys said:


> I like to ride where the best looking women are jogging, keeps me plenty fueled.



Yeah buddy! Sometimes while out on my MTB, I come across the ASU womens cross country team, out working out on the desert trails. Holy Schmoly! 20-30 college coeds jogging in short shorts, and sports bras is almost too much for my 41 year old heart. Talk about motivation, though!


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

mikagsd - 

I agree about the real food. I usually use both fake and real however. 

I typically use both Accelerade and water.Gu or Power Gels as well as jelly and cream cheese or just jelly sandwiches, peanutbutter can be a little tough to take down if your on a hard effort but has protein and wont get nasty like cream cheese if its hot and on your back. 

I think any of the gel type products are pretty good, they are just sugar basically...I think the AccelGel from the accelerade company has protein in it but I havent tried it. hope this helps


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> The new easy-to-buy stuff at the stores like the cliff bars, powerpars, gels, shots, etc are great for the first year or so of riding or during a <60min crit. But, eventually, it seems like everyone winds up doing the tried and true method for nutrition on the bike:
> 
> real food.
> 
> Let our experience save you the hassle. Make a peanut butter and honey sandwich, fig bars, or something that is real food. Stuff it in a sandwich bag or in some aluminum foil and open it up every 1-1.5hrs.



LOL  +1


----------

